# I lie awake at night worrying about...



## Sasquatch! (Jan 13, 2011)

--Teh Dethfatz.
--Barney the Dinosaur.
--If I locked the bathroom window.

How about you?


----------



## Paquito (Jan 13, 2011)

-- Is my life gonna suck?
-- What am I forgetting that's important?
-- How did Monica get her hands on my stained blue dress?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 13, 2011)

> -- How did Monica get her hands on my stained blue dress?



She stole it while you were out eating vegetables.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 13, 2011)

the fact I cant seem to sign into chat anymore to join in all the fun and games I feel like such a nigel somedays..............


wondering why I am not asleep and why when I have had like less than 3hrs sleep a night for a couple of nights I am not asleep


----------



## JulieD (Jan 13, 2011)

being tired the next day....because im still awake :doh:


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 13, 2011)

How stupid voluntarily leaving a full time job for a phd program is in this economy. And if Paquito or hosed will ever truly forgive my unintentional offense in the clothing thread. 

What's "dethfatz" btw?


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry, Paquito or Hozay. Didn't see the autocorrect.


----------



## cakeboy (Jan 13, 2011)

Fucking iPhone. I thought he said Dethfartz, which may or may not be hilarious depending on circumstance and what the farter had to eat.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 13, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> Fucking iPhone. I thought he said Dethfartz, which may or may not be hilarious depending on circumstance and what the farter had to eat.



I lol'd. 

/10 char


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm worried about everything. After February 28th, I probably won't be worried about anything. :blink:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 13, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I'm worried about everything. After February 28th, I probably won't be worried about anything. :blink:



is that when the mother ship comes back?


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 14, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> is that when the mother ship comes back?



 

xxxxxxxxxx 

View attachment lost.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 14, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> xxxxxxxxxx



I lie awake at night worrying about xenomorphs.

ETA: I'm not kidding. It's not every night, but it does happen probably more often than it should.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 14, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> xxxxxxxxxx



What's Snooki doing in this picture!?!


----------



## Paquito (Jan 14, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> And if Paquito or hosed will ever truly forgive my unintentional offense in the clothing thread.
> 
> What's "dethfatz" btw?



I'll go ahead and assuage your worries. Nope. And I recall you talking about not letting this bleed into other threads, which is delicious.

Also, "deathfatz," from my own understanding, is a reference to the ridiculousness of BMI charts (especially the term morbid obesity) and how doctors seem to assume that if you are in the morbid obesity class, you are going to drop over from a heart attack at any moment. Of course, someone should correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## vinarian (Jan 14, 2011)

The monster in my closet


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 14, 2011)

The monster at the end of this thread.

-Rusty


----------



## Paquito (Jan 14, 2011)

The monster that lies within all of us.

Mine is the Cookie Monster.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 14, 2011)

The Fame Monster.

She gets in my head man!


----------



## Zowie (Jan 14, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> The Fame Monster.
> 
> She gets in my head man!



Hahaha, I just finished watching all the video on trials for her. 

PAPA-PAPARAZZI.

I'm totally dancing in my undies to Gaga.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 14, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, I just finished watching all the video on trials for her.
> 
> PAPA-PAPARAZZI.
> 
> I'm totally dancing in my undies to Gaga.



I LOVE VIDEO ON TRIAL.

All star line-up, who would it be? I vote Debra DiGiovanni.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 14, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I LOVE VIDEO ON TRIAL.
> 
> All star line-up, who would it be? I vote Debra DiGiovanni.



Absolutely. Second best, Trevor Boris.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 14, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Absolutely. Second best, Trevor Boris.



I would like to throw in some Boomer Phillips as well.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 14, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I would like to throw in some Boomer Phillips as well.



I disagree with this. Now I'm going to go lie and bed and worry about your lack of taste.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 14, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I disagree with this. Now I'm going to go lie and bed and worry about your lack of taste.



Just a little. C'mon, we need some fratboy nastiness to offset the class of Debra and Trevor.

BTW I'm that sock monster hiding under your bed.


----------



## BeerMe (Jan 14, 2011)

Every night in bed I tend to worry about things I should do FIRST THING in the morning, and feel guilty that I haven't done it yet.

..and by morning it's not important anymore.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 14, 2011)

Zowie and Paq STOP DERAILING MY THREAD. Jerks.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 14, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Also, "deathfatz," from my own understanding, is a reference to the ridiculousness of BMI charts (especially the term morbid obesity) and how doctors seem to assume that if you are in the morbid obesity class, you are going to drop over from a heart attack at any moment. Of course, someone should correct me if I'm wrong.



Ah, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2011)

Tonight, it was ants...I saw some ants, on the bathroom floor, the sink. they had Ninja'd their way in from the slightly open window. Now my ears itch, and I keep picturing ants in my ears. 

ARGH!!!!!!


-Uriel


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 14, 2011)

Kangaroos, but only after they've attacked me in my dreams.


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 14, 2011)

i worry if i will age gracefully...or need to get "help" LOLOL


----------



## thekidstable (Jan 14, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Tonight, it was ants...I saw some ants, on the bathroom floor, the sink. they had Ninja'd their way in from the slightly open window. Now my ears itch, and I keep picturing ants in my ears.
> 
> ARGH!!!!!!
> 
> ...



There are ants in my dorm. again. Thousands. This happened last semester, and apparently they didn't fix the problem. The Orkin guy came in though, killed about 3k of them, which should 'fix the problem'. He was nice enough, but, y'know last time that didn't help...


I keep thinking I'm gonna eat them

I betcha they're in that soda can right now. I'm gonna take a sip


----------



## Zowie (Jan 14, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> i worry if i will age gracefully...or need to get "help" LOLOL



It's all in the attitude that counts. I'm going to turn into Meryl Streep as I get older, fyi.


----------



## Melian (Jan 14, 2011)

Zowie said:


> It's all in the attitude that counts. I'm going to turn into Meryl Streep as I get older, fyi.



Better get smoking!

I constantly worry that I won't find a decent job when I finish my PhD. There are plenty of jobs out there, but most of them suck and are too similar to the lab bitch-work that I'm doing now. I want something that requires creativity AND knowledge about molecular biology/neurogenetics, pays reasonably well (I didn't spend 9 years in university to make $50K/a, thank you very much...), and will allow me to move away from this god-awful city.

Actually, I worry about this all DAY, too.


----------



## thekidstable (Jan 14, 2011)

Melian said:


> Better get smoking!
> 
> I constantly worry that I won't find a decent job when I finish my PhD. There are plenty of jobs out there, but most of them suck and are too similar to the lab bitch-work that I'm doing now. I want something that requires creativity AND knowledge about molecular biology/neurogenetics, pays reasonably well (I didn't spend 9 years in university to make $50K/a, thank you very much...), and will allow me to move away from this god-awful city.
> 
> Actually, I worry about this all DAY, too.




Well I'm not worried. You're brilliant, and this field is the world right now.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 14, 2011)

thekidstable said:


> Well I'm not worried. You're brilliant, and this field is the world right now.



+ one hundred million percent this!!!! You'll wow any interviewer, Melian!


----------



## Zowie (Jan 14, 2011)

Melian said:


> Better get smoking!
> 
> I constantly worry that I won't find a decent job when I finish my PhD. There are plenty of jobs out there, but most of them suck and are too similar to the lab bitch-work that I'm doing now. I want something that requires creativity AND knowledge about molecular biology/neurogenetics, pays reasonably well (I didn't spend 9 years in university to make $50K/a, thank you very much...), and will allow me to move away from this god-awful city.
> 
> Actually, I worry about this all DAY, too.



I think if you move out of Toronto, you should come to Vancouver. It's super-lame as cities go, but I'd like to have you nearby.

And if it's any consolation... I lie awake at night knowing I'm studying something completely useless, and I'll probably work in a grocery store for the rest of my life. But I love studying it, so it's okay.


----------



## Melian (Jan 14, 2011)

thekidstable said:


> Well I'm not worried. You're brilliant, and this field is the world right now.



Aw, thank you! It's true that mol bio is exploding right now, however, most of the jobs are not awesome...and don't have the potential to become awesome in the future. You get trapped in sales, R&D or "lab managing" indefinitely, or you could be a PI, but all the universities have slashed their hiring activity (two must retire for each one hired, now). Clinical post-docs hardly accept anyone because the government refuses to fund more than one trainee MAX per year, and they have no internal funding. Yeah....so it's likely that I'll get stuck in post-doc limbo for a few years before something halfway decent presents itself.



MasterShake said:


> + one hundred million percent this!!!! You'll wow any interviewer, Melian!


 



Zowie said:


> I think if you move out of Toronto, you should come to Vancouver. It's super-lame as cities go, but I'd like to have you nearby.
> 
> And if it's any consolation... I lie awake at night knowing I'm studying something completely useless, and I'll probably work in a grocery store for the rest of my life. But I love studying it, so it's okay.



It's one of our first choices, actually. And I have complete faith that you will finish school and launch right into some awesome job - you are WAY too talented.


/derail


----------



## Zowie (Jan 14, 2011)

Melian said:


> It's one of our first choices, actually. And I have complete faith that you will finish school and launch right into some awesome job - you are WAY too talented.
> 
> 
> /derail



:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 14, 2011)

Melian said:


> /derail



Let that be the end of your derailing. Thanks for getting back on track. *throws Melian some snacks*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 14, 2011)

Melian said:


> Aw, thank you! It's true that mol bio is exploding right now, however, most of the jobs are not awesome...and don't have the potential to become awesome in the future. You get trapped in sales, R&D or "lab managing" indefinitely, or you could be a PI, but all the universities have slashed their hiring activity (two must retire for each one hired, now). Clinical post-docs hardly accept anyone because the government refuses to fund more than one trainee MAX per year, and they have no internal funding. Yeah....so it's likely that I'll get stuck in post-doc limbo for a few years before something halfway decent presents itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that is all. 

Also, I'm not going to rehash what everyone said, but I'm not too worried about you. You'll be fine.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 14, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I lie awake at night worrying about xenomorphs.
> 
> ETA: I'm not kidding. It's not every night, but it does happen probably more often than it should.



Awww, I think somebody needs a hug... 

View attachment Face-Hugger-Extreme-Head-Knocker.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I think if you move out of Toronto, you should come to Vancouver. It's super-lame as cities go, but I'd like to have you nearby.


 

Why is it super-lame?


----------



## Zowie (Jan 14, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Why is it super-lame?



Don't you feel as if it's not a city? It's just one really big, sprawling suburb full of homeless people?
I mean, don't get me wrong, it has it's good sides. It's very pretty in many areas, the weather is nice, the food is good... But it's very quiet.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Don't you feel as if it's not a city? It's just one really big, sprawling suburb full of homeless people?
> I mean, don't get me wrong, it has it's good sides. It's very pretty in many areas, the weather is nice, the food is good... But it's very quiet.


 

It's West Coast. People here don't need the hustle and bustle.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 14, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> It's West Coast. People here don't need the hustle and bustle.



I suppose, and I bet one day I'll be thankful for quiet. But most days I just want to shake people and yell "WHY ARE YOU SO PASSIVE?!"

Also, wherever you are - I hope you're enjoying our little sunshine. :happy:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 14, 2011)

mostly the cpap mask keeps me awake, it's really uncomfortable.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I suppose, and I bet one day I'll be thankful for quiet. But most days I just want to shake people and yell "WHY ARE YOU SO PASSIVE?!"
> 
> Also, wherever you are - I hope you're enjoying our little sunshine. :happy:


 
I think people here like to be sporty and go to bed early. Haha.
And yes, you will enjoy it when you're older. Trust me. 

Yay, sun! Have a great weekend, chickie!


----------



## Melian (Jan 14, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Don't you feel as if it's not a city? It's just one really big, sprawling *suburb *full of *homeless people*?
> I mean, don't get me wrong, it has it's good sides. It's very pretty in many areas, the weather is nice, the food is good... But it's very quiet.






Surlysomething said:


> I think people here like to be *sporty* and *go to bed early*. Haha.
> And yes, you will enjoy it when you're older. Trust me.
> 
> Yay, sun! Have a great weekend, chickie!



Do yourselves a favour and don't go into real estate


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 16, 2011)

zombie apocalypse... that is all


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 16, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> zombie apocalypse... that is all



That's a pretty big thing to be worrying about. Don#t play it down.


----------



## GrowingBoy (Jan 23, 2011)

Melian said:


> Better get smoking!
> 
> I constantly worry that I won't find a decent job when I finish my PhD. There are plenty of jobs out there, but most of them suck and are too similar to the lab bitch-work that I'm doing now. I want something that requires creativity AND knowledge about molecular biology/neurogenetics, pays reasonably well (I didn't spend 9 years in university to make $50K/a, thank you very much...), and will allow me to move away from this god-awful city.
> 
> Actually, I worry about this all DAY, too.



As someone who spent a decade in a Ph.D. program, my advice is to very carefully research the business prospects in your field. The reality is that rewards are *not* proportional to effort or skill. In many fields there is a significant "first mover" advantage -- getting in on the ground floor in a booming business will allow you to be better compensated, and rise faster than in a field that is mature. Spending a few months thinking about what areas would be appropriate for a startup or what fields are likely to be profitable long term could yield substantial long-term benefits for you. 

I realize this is difficult advice to take for someone who has spent a decade specializing in a particular area -- but the biggest investment you will make is the decision of how to spend your time. Make it wisely.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 23, 2011)

-Is my father going to be ok? He is old and sick right now.

-What does the future hold for me? I need stability in my life right now.


----------



## olwen (Jan 23, 2011)

Paquito said:


> MasterShake said:
> 
> 
> > How stupid voluntarily leaving a full time job for a phd program is in this economy. And if Paquito or hosed will ever truly forgive my unintentional offense in the clothing thread.
> ...



"Death fat" is the translation into english from latin of "morbidly obese" or "morbid obesity" It sounds less ominous to say "death fat" - to me anyway. As far as I know people like Lesley Kinzel, Kate Harding, and Marylin Wann started using this term and it's caught on. And like all things on the internet it gets transformed into an LOL cats type thing and becomes something like "Oh Noes, teh death fatz." That's where it seems to me to have come from.



Also, I worry I won't ever find the droids I've been looking for.


----------

